

The All-or-Nothing Marriage - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/15/opinion/sunday/the-all-or-nothing-marriage.html?action=click&contentCollection=Health&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article

======
lutusp
Quote: "In answering this question, I worked with the psychologists Chin Ming
Hui, Kathleen L. Carswell and Grace M. Larson to develop a new theory of
marriage, which we will publish later this year in a pair of articles in the
journal Psychological Inquiry."

Here we go -- another psychological theory, based on opinion rather than
empirical evidence, impossible to confirm or falsify, that will be forgotten
in a fortnight, replaced by an equally persuasive theory that will contradict
this one.

